# Christmas comes early in the High Desert of Central Oregon!!! (q-view)



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 16, 2012)

Today I picked up as really cool cast iron sausage stuffer/cider press off of Craigslist!!! I'll post some pictures a bit later, cell phone camera doesn't want to work.

Even better just before lunch I ordered the 18" AMNTS from Todd. I came back from lunch and there was a email saying it has shipped!!!  Now that's SMOKIN fast Service!!! Thank you Todd!

I can't wait to get it so I can retire my Tazo tea tin and soldering iron smoke generator! I think I'll go sit by the mail box and wait for the mailman!

Thanks again Todd!


----------



## smoking b (Nov 16, 2012)

Now that's some fast service!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice you will be happy with them.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2012)

This thing is a Beast!!! Needs a bit of cleaning, but works perfect. Its a 6 qt. National.













8192714405_7368064992_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 17, 2012


















8193803098_8cb1f66165_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 17, 2012






Has basket for cider press. I'll need to make or try and fins some more tubes for sausage.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 17, 2012)

so what get rust off put some oil on and heat it up right that is cast iron correct?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2012)

Most of the rust is just surface, so a bit of SOS , oil and heat. Yes it is cast iron, except the cider basket and tube. Tube is stainless and about 5/8" dia. The basket is some sort of steel, but not stainless.


----------



## jerryinoregon (Nov 17, 2012)

dirtsailor,

Have the same press only no cider basket, trying to find one. I was down in Bend last weekend for vetrans day did a pretty good BBQ for dad. He recieved medals from korean war last weekend.

Jerry


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2012)

I've found quite a few of them, but this was the first one I found with the basket, and the tube. I can't wait to get it all cleaned up and to put it to use!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 20, 2012)

The new phone books are here, the new phone books are here!!! Well even more exciting than that my 18" tube Smoker from Todd arrived yesterday!!! 3 days to go across the country, now that's* Smokin* fast service!!! Thank you!!!  I'm going to break it in on some skinless Bearcarver pepperoni chubs!


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 20, 2012)

What a great find! That beauty will last a while!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2012)

Dirtsailor, evening. Check this out...... might come in handy.......

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/61319/cast-iron-electrolysis-rust-removal

And for re seasoning, like you would a CI pan,I have found Flax Seed oil does an amazing job......  Dave


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 20, 2012)

If you need to replace any broken or missing  parts Chop-Rite still sells them. I dropped my plate last year and purchased a new one.













DSCN7251.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Nov 20, 2012






O-Ringless!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't think I'll have to go the electrolysis route. I have done that before, but I think the rust isn't that bad.

Thanks for the tip Woodcutter I will check them out. I definitely need some tubes for sausage making!

this arrived a few days ago. I seasoned it and am going to test it out today, smoking up some of BearCarver's pepperoni!













8205199175_8aec7f244b_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 21, 2012


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 21, 2012)

The new tube smoker from Todd is Amazing!!!! Smoking my first batch of Bearcarvers pepperoni!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 25, 2012)

So I did two smokes over the holiday weekend. The first was Bearcarver's skinless pepperoni

This was the first smoke using the Amaze-n-Tube-smoker. Loaded with cherry it did the job and produced great TBS!!!













8220069520_8e24f0478d_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 25, 2012






The second smoke for this new toy was the Turkey (no pic, what the???) loaded with apple smoked @ 275, lots of great TBS!!!! Turkey was fantastic!!!


----------



## red dog (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice score! There is another one on CL in Redmond right now but they want top dollar and I don't see any basket with it. I thought about getting it but but I can get a new stainless one for less. Find someone with a bead blaster and you can make it look like new.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2012)

I saw that one a while back, I paid quite a bit less than that, and I have the plates, basket, and the tube nut. I actually have it pretty cleaned up. The rust was primarily surface. I need to finish the tub and get it oiled and baked The press stand and parts I am going to repaint. All the plates and the cast iron cider press are done and seasoned. I'll post some more pics as soon, holidays kind of put this project on hold!


----------



## red dog (Dec 10, 2012)

Presses like yours with all the goodies are going for a nice chunk of change on ebay. Congrats on a great find.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2012)

I know! I was very lucky finding one here, in the condition that it was! Now I just have to use it! I am going to have to make some tubes as the "one" that it came with isn't going to cut it.


----------

